# Heavy metal



## compur (Apr 24, 2009)

I found this near mint, 2½ pound bruiser in a box of "photo junk" at a yard
sale the other day, a Yashica TL Electro X.







Fortunately, it was still in its case and hardly had a mark on it. It's
also working perfectly and that big 55/1.4 lens is amazingly clean.
All it needed was new light seals which I replaced last night.

This camera accepts M42 screw-mount lenses and has a metal-bladed
electronically controlled shutter.  One nice feature about the shutter
is that at the slow speeds (below (1/30) the shutter speed dial has no
click stops and intermediate settings can be used by small adjustments
of the dial.  It also has a mirror lock-up feature for vibration-free, long
exposures.  And, it uses an easy to find battery (PX28), like the ones
used on the Canon A-series cameras.


----------



## randerson07 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice looking rig.

I found one of them at a thrift shop last year, but it was in terrible shape. Would not have even looked nice on a shelf.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice! Run some film through that bad boy and let us see it.

'Grats!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm, minty fresh.


----------

